# Our County Fair show was last night



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our county fair show was last night. It was a long, fun day. We washed all 10 of the goats about 10am. Loaded up and left about 1pm, made a pit stop for lunch to take with us, and arrived at the fairgrounds about 1:40pm. Show didn't start until 6pm, but wanted to get a shady spot and get the goats settled. 
They set up the barn next to the show barn, don't remember them ever doing that before, so we were able to put the goats in there. We had the only pens that goats couldn't get out of <sheep type stalls>, so we had the whole barn to ourselves lol

The goats really settled in well IMO, and rested well before the show.

The kids took 10 goats to show.

In showmanship - They don't single out the novice, so my little girl got a nice big blue ribbon.
My son was in the 11-13 class, and there were 16 kids entered - they did 2 'heats' and my son got 2nd place of 16! Very proud of him he had to work for it. I think it especially made him feel great because the 2 cousins he looks up too the most were there to watch.
My oldest daughter did very well too, she finished 3rd! I think there were about 8-9 kids.
They did so great.

In 3-6mo % doe, Pandora got 2nd place, 12-24mo Wysteria got 2nd place. 
In 0-3mo Fullblood doe Peanut got 1st and Morning Glory got 3rd, 12-24mo Star got 2nd.
Buck class, they only had 4-5 bucks entered into the show, so they brought them all out at the same time. So my son's 2mo buck did get a blue for his entry. No way a 2mo is going to beat those hefty older bucks, but he loves showing him.

Market goats didn't do as well, but we are proud of them no matter what.
My little girl showed her wether against the big kids, Neddy finished 9th out of 10-12?, he was 77lbs. Poor guy was lame going into the ring, but okay for easy walking/no setting up/bracing. The cause of being lame? Her name is Pandora the bully! She slammed him in the trailer.
My son's wether, Rudy 84lbs. finished 6th, and my oldest daughters wether, Dusty finished 8th 79lbs.

Sorry to write a book, but the show turned out great, the kids LOVED the judge and hoping he is their Youth Expo judge next month lol There were a LOT of kids there last night, so that made it great, there were some adults who showed breeding goats, and lots of dairy goats. So our fair show is growing.

Oh, and our 4-H leader talked me into doing the old timer showmanship class lol I've never showed an animal in my life lol It was really fun & but no pics haha.

Of course lots of pics as usual. I had to send off my best camera and my short lens, so all I had was my long lens. I couldn't get any pics with the fair sign/ribbons because my lens was too long.

The gang getting ready for showmanship









My youngest daughter, and Pandora waiting for showmanship to start. Pandora was naughty last weekend trying to lay down in the ring lol This time she seemed to know what she had to do and was so well behaved, we are sooooo proud of her 


















Pandora, being the bully that she is had her 'mohawk' up at another goat LOL













































My son and Pandora got 2nd in showmanship




































My oldest daughter was 3rd in showmanship 









Market class









He doesn't brace very well, and she needs to remember what she learned before the show on getting him to brace, otherwise they do great together  They did do better than this.









Pandora finished 2nd in 3-6mo % doe class


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My daughters 16mo % doe, Wysteria finished 2nd in 12-24mo class.









I wasn't able to get a good set up picture of Wysteria, but better than nothing  She was being fidgety so my daughter couldn't get her legs right


















0-3mo fullblood doe class, Peanut got 1st place 









Peanut was so sleepy, she just wanted to snuggle ♥









Glory didn't want to set up at all, little stinker



























Star got 2nd place 12-24mo Fullblood doe, she was also fidgety, and was giving the judge some 'looks' haha, she also spotted me and kept looking at me like 'Really??' haha, it was pretty funny


















Caramel doesn't really fit into any particular category lol But my daughter showed her in dairy, she finished 3rd <last> in her class, but she was such a good girl! I think she should use her in showmanship next time 









My son's buckling didn't want to co operate with standing, he wanted mama, but managed 2 decent pics. He's about 7 weeks old now, a triplet, and my son's first homebred fullblood buckling. We're thinking we'll breed him to Pandora and Caramel at the end of the year, but he's too little to breed the big does this year.









Ok so there's my million pics . It was a lot of fun, lots of great people. The other family that showed goats in our county did great for their first big show! They are such wonderful people it was nice to get to spend time with them.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, beautiful goats and adorable children. Looks like lots of fun. Hope my kids will be interested in 4-H, FFA someday!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, great job! They keep getting better and better!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats!! Sounds like you guys had fun


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Your little girl is soooo cute. I would be tempted to let her win every class.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats! Nice photography too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! It was such a fun night, the kids did great and their goats were just as equally great  

My kids have another show tomorrow in the county north of us. It'll be another long day - going to try and get there early just so we can get a pen, and get settled before it gets real hot. It's supposed to be near 90 tomorrow, add in the humidity...

Sadly, I don't think my little girl will get to take her wether  He's still really lame. So he'll probably stay here, but he'll have his mama for company.

Thanks for the kind words on the pics  I had to send off my best/favorite camera last week because it's not working right  along with my short lens, so I am thankful I have my old camera as a backup. It still works great considering the shutter button is going out on it lol I wish I had my short lens though, I can't even tell you all how funny I feel carrying around a big lens haha...plus all together it's about 6lbs. So I miss my lighter weighted lens!

Next month our county is having the 4H/FFA youth expo, they do this a month before the state fair to give all the kids more time to get their projects in for county judging. I was asked to do pics, so I am really excited  I think with trying to get more kids involved, you have to have pictures to show progress and get some interest flowing


----------

